# Master of the Forge WIP



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Hi all, been asked by a mate of mine to make him a master of the forge.

Going to build him from the bits on the Command Squad Marine set and a Techmarine box set.

Plan is to have interchangeable Servoharness and Conversion Beam so he can field both.

Here are the starter pics, made from a marine tank Techmarine torso (also have the shoulder pad from it) and a fully scratch built head.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Im not convinced about that head im afraid - he looks like a tau fire warrior..


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

got the head designe off the codex picture, so gonna have to dissagree, yea he looks a bit tau but the pic does to


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Nice. I like the head.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

erm?

You mean the one on P70 where he has 3 lights built into the top of standard helmet with two normal eyes underneath? I really dont want to derail the start of your topic - but it doesnt look anything like a tau in that picture.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Anyhow, easy way to put it is the Master of the forge has access to the most advanced relics of the chapter and technologie beyond normal marines,

Tau are supposed to be an advanced race with a mastery of technologie.

So in assumption a peice of advanced relic tech could easiely look like tau tech,Plus I have alot of wires to add to the head so its not 100% done.


----------



## Jason (Jun 20, 2009)

It kinda looks like a fire warrior head, but I'm going to say, once the rest of him is built, the head will fit right in with the rest of the model.

Jason


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Your other work has always come out very well, so I expect it to be excellent

Can someone post a copy of the pic for comparison?


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

I would but dont like the dubious nature of posting GW codex pictures, they get assy


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

will have to take a look in the store and get an idea then


----------

